# Ipad problème connexion wifi



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour j'ai un ipad 2 wifi. 
Quand je l'utilise pas pendant un moment (2 3 heures) et que je le reprends, il me marque qu'il est connecté au wifi mais dans safari rien ne se charge niveau pages web...
Il me suffit d'aller dans les réglages, désactiver et réactiver le wifi pour que celui ci marche.

Je pense a un conflit d'ip entre mon mac, ipad et smart phone android. 
Comment puis-je régler ça ?


----------



## Lauange (10 Juin 2013)

Hello

Tu va dans le menu de connexion de ta box et tu assigne une IP fixe à ton Ipad.


----------

